# Picture of the paddle tug MARSDEN



## Luzien (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am looking for a picture of this particular vessel:

On 1 November the paddle tug MARSDEN ran aground in Suvla Bay under the command of Sub Lt AE TRICK

Launched: 05/07/1906
Completed: 1906
Builder: JP Rennoldson & Sons, South Shields
Yard Number: 244
Dimensions: 131grt, 95.0 x 19.1 x 10.0ft
Engines: L2cyl, 350ihp, 10kts
Engines By: JP Rennoldson & Sons, South Shields
Propulsion: Paddle
Construction: Steel
Reg Number: 123943

History:
1906 Sunderland Towage Co Ltd, Sunderland; cost £4,975
1915 Sank

Comments: 24/06/1915 Hired by the Admiralty
31/10/1915 Wrecked at Suvla 

Thanks to the vessel running aground and the Turkish artillery converting it into firewood, the grateful members of the Australian 9th LHR had sufficient timber to keep warm in November.

I am wondering if a member has a picture of this tug.

Cheers


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you know if she had any 'sisters' ?

Jim


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Luzien,

Some pictures of her with this newspaper article - http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...d9UAAAAIBAJ&sjid=MJIDAAAAIBAJ&pg=7254,1569163

Dennis.


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh the power of SN - less than seven hours from start to finish! Terrific job, Dennis.(Thumb)

Jack

PS And so nonchalantly done too ....


----------



## Luzien (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone

Once again I am absolutely stunned at the speed and skill employed in this most comprehensive answer. Thanks ever so much Dennis. That is exactly what I was after. It would be an understatement to say that I am most grateful for the ongoing help in general provided by the members of this site and more specifically, in this case, the contribution of Dennis. Thanks seems such a small reward but the only one I have to give. Thanks.

Luzien


----------

